# what do you think....?



## Jersey79 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, I've been lurking here for a while and I've read a few other posts of this nature so I figured I'd see what people think. I've had people tell me that I'm "just fine" or "not fat just large" and I've had people tell me I'm "getting fat" , lol I got "fluffy" the other day. I've even been dumped because of my weight. So my question is what do you guys think and I fat or not? I'm 6'2 and about 250lbsish...i think...lol 

View attachment fat.GIF


----------



## troyad (Jul 5, 2006)

I gotta say not fat. Actually look kinda average, no offense lol


----------



## Karebr12 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to say you actually look pretty muscular.... I wouldn't call you fat at all. You may be kind of "big" in that football player kind of way, but definitely not fat. Just thick... but that's GOOD. Very masculine.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Heh, really. Anyone who'd dump you because she thought you were "too fat" is probably just a weeeeeee bit too plugged into the "MTV" pop culture demographic.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 6, 2006)

*now you could have the potential to be a BHM one day..but you have a beautiful muscular / stocky build in this FFA eyes muahhhhhhhhh...*:eat2:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

yummy... i think you look fab! if you ever get into the city and want to hang with the nyc dim girls, let me know....


----------



## Jersey79 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, I didn't think I was fat....yet,lol. I'm tall so I guess it distributes well. I've actually been around 300lbs for a period of time but the constant nagging of an exGF drove me insane and I lost alot of weight. And it wasn't like I wasn't in good health. I lift weights all the time, I was just big(with an appetite to match). Lol, anyway, I digress....but imagine where'd I'd be if she wasn't even the slightest into BHM's. I'm in manhattan all the time, I'd love to meet the dim girls sometime.


----------



## cokenpepsirthesame (Jul 7, 2006)

i'd put you in the stocky category. the pictures hazy though. -not trying to complain.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

you are not fat, actually healthy looking, nice skin tone, great body.
If you were dumped, the other person was the loser, not you


----------



## slimchic77 (Jul 8, 2006)

You were 300lbs? You must have looked magnificent. If you need any help getting back there, let me know. I know of a couple bakeries in the city that might help you out.


----------



## Jersey79 (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone willing to clue me in on some great bakeries in NYC is cool in my book. Cupcakes are a weakness i must admit.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

hey jersey,

when you are in the city, hit me up... i'll take you to the BEST places in the city for cupcakes!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2006)

Cupcakes with vanilla frosting and sprinkles?


----------



## Jersey79 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a more current pic... I'm actually surprised because i must have lost about 15lbs since April. Every year its seems like i lose weight before and into the summer maybe 10-15lbs or so and then after summer I gain 25 or more without trying. 

View attachment belly.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jersey79 said:


> Here's a more current pic... I'm actually surprised because i must have lost about 15lbs since April. Every year its seems like i lose weight before and into the summer maybe 10-15lbs or so and then after summer I gain 25 or more without trying.



*if your gf doesn't see how sexy you are..dump her..i know somoene that would worship and encourage you to ENJOY ALL THE CUPCAKES YOU LIKE....muah.......from baltimore, md* :eat1:


----------



## love dubh (Jul 13, 2006)

You've got a lovely torso, though disembodied pictures don't do it for me. Where in Jersey are you from?


----------



## slimchic77 (Jul 13, 2006)

Jersey79 said:


> Here's a more current pic... .



:eat2: Yummy.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 17, 2006)

Jersey79 said:


> Hi, I've been lurking here for a while and I've read a few other posts of this nature so I figured I'd see what people think. I've had people tell me that I'm "just fine" or "not fat just large" and I've had people tell me I'm "getting fat" , lol I got "fluffy" the other day. I've even been dumped because of my weight. So my question is what do you guys think and I fat or not? I'm 6'2 and about 250lbsish...i think...lol



I think u look great the way u are......... dont let what anyone says get to you I like a man who isnt too skinny I need something to grab on too hehe


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 18, 2006)

You look great!..and tall..double bonus. I like men who are proportionate like you. Guess cause thats sort of how I am...I dunno. I just don't want all the fat in one spot. 

I also wanna say that post your "whole" picture. I just don't know why people have the need to just post torso pictures. Your a whole package right?


----------

